

Ask PG: What are you most excited to see in 2014? - scotthtaylor

From a technology&#x2F;startup standpoint, what are you excited to see in 2014?<p>Do you think any technologies are on the cusp of mass adoption? Would be great to hear your thoughts, thanks!
======
_zen
PG never replies to these, why not just say "Ask HN" instead of link-baiting,
since that's the real audience?

~~~
scotthtaylor
There are plenty of examples in which he has responded.

~~~
S4M
He seems to respond to the questions related to HN, but for this particular
question, PG's opinion is not essential.

~~~
SBhojani
Who's PG? (New here.)

~~~
lifeisstillgood
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Graham_(computer_program...](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Graham_\(computer_programmer\))

"Essayist" might be most relevant here (Presumably diaper changer and trash
carry-out-er most relevant elsewhere)

(hmmm, I'm a Brit talking to a (presumed) Indian and using the word diaper)

------
ecolak
Java 8

